# Dip and Fall Back



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

I had to really think about posting this but hey the joy of sharing is why I cook.
 I grew up with this dish as my mother is from the West Indies and is it ever good. Don't knock it till you try it.

 You will need:
1 whole cured and smoked mackerel or shad
2 cups of coconut milk * please note that coconut milk only, no coconut water*
A dozen or so cherry tomatoes cut in half
Hot peppers - your choice as to how hot you want it and what peppers I personally use bird peppers. Chopped fine
1 1/2 Tbsp. Thyme chopped fine
Fresh ground black pepper
4 to 6 Green bananas the greener, the better.

Pre heat oven to 325F
Score the fish with one cut down the lateral of the body, on one side, then cross hatch with 3 to 4 scores, depending on size of fish. Place fish in an oven safe pan that is around 2" deep. Spread chopped hot peppers and chopped thyme over top, place cherry tomato halves evenly over the fish. Carefully spread coconut milk over top. Place dish in oven, uncovered and allow to cook for 35 to 40 minutes or until a nice custard has formed from the coconut milk. Meanwhile, take green bananas and peel, cut in half lengthwise and then in half cross wise. Put into suitable sized pot with water and boil until cooked like a potato. You can also just cut whole banana just in half if you like.
Once fish is cooked. Remove from oven and either serve directly out of cooking dish or carefully transfer to an appropriate serving dish, making sure to include all the coconut milk 'custard'. Sprinkle fresh ground black pepper all over top.

 Take banana and use it like a dip stick, fall back and enjoy


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds really good. Not sure about the bananas but I wont knock it till i've tried it. Could the bananas not go in with the fish? I like the idea of the coconut milk forming a custard. never used it that way before.
Just thought, are they green bananas, or plantains?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

She probably used the really green bananas to substitute for plantains that she couldn't find in the new location.

Phil


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe. just out of interest Phatch, where is SLC UT


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

You could cook the green bananas With the fish. you could use plantain but green bananas are normally used.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This recipe is one of the reasons I love this community.

By the way, Bughut, Phatch lives in Salt Lake City, Utah (USA). :bounce:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Mezzaluna has me pegged down. Technically, I live in the unincorporated county rather than the city proper, but the border is only two blocks over.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

"I had to really think about posting this .........Don't knock it till you try it."

I get it. This is a code. First you seem to apologize. And then post a really great sounding recipe. 

Kind of reminds me of people like Bat Masterson who, when asked about their prowess with firearms, would respond, "oh, I shoot a little."

Mason, thanks for posting this. It really sounds good.


----------

